
Verizon: Data breaches often caused by configuration errors - wglb
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9179848/Verizon_Data_breaches_often_caused_by_configuration_errors
======
wglb
A good analysis of this info: [http://krebsonsecurity.com/2010/07/hacked-
companies-hit-by-t...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2010/07/hacked-companies-
hit-by-the-obvious-in-2009/)

